# BEST OF FRIENDS L.A.C.C. AND BIKE CLUB..CAR SHOW JULY 15TH 2012 SHOW AND SHINE...



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

May 15????????? Tuesday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

SORRY ITS JULY 15TH 2012........


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

So its a car show no bikes this time!!!!!?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Where at hoMiez?


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~:worship:


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

dreamer1 said:


> So its a car show no bikes this time!!!!!?


This show is open to everything. Bikes, Pedal Cars, Special Int. and cars and motorcycles. Anything that has wheels.:roflmao:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Where at hoMiez?


Fuddruckers in Lakewood, Not to far from our last show.


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

flyer?:dunno:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

JULY 15TH NOT MAY 15TH!! DAVE'S BAD :bowrofl:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

djmikethecholodj said:


> JULY 15TH NOT MAY 15TH!! DAVE'S BAD :bowrofl:


Wtf.....may or July????????


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

dreamer1 said:


> Wtf.....may or July????????


July, David that's what happens when you start getting old...:roflmao:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin luxury fam !!!! Will b there


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*LoL :roflmao:*


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship:


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714 (Apr 16, 2012)

i know where this is.. 15 mins from me


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, keep us posted
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

dreamer1 said:


> Wtf.....may or July????????








I SAID JULY!!!!! :rant::rant:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::rofl::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS
WHO ELSE IS COMING​


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!! THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT IS BUMPING IT TTT ND SHOWING US SUPPORT. :thumbsup: FLYER IS COMING VERY SOON. GOING TO B A GREAT SHOW, HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT THERE! ITS BOTH A CAR AND BIKE SHOW ND ONCE AGAIN ITS ON JULY 15, 2012 AT FUDDRUCKERS IN THE CITY OF LAKEWOOD :h5:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bear said:


> flyer?:dunno:


FLYER WILL B POSTED UP SOON :drama:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

Flyer is now up. Thanks to the bike club Pres. Danny for the flyer design.:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

dmacraider said:


>





TTT!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

dmacraider said:


> Flyer is now up. Thanks to the bike club Pres. Danny for the flyer design.:thumbsup:


NO PROBLEM DAVID ANYTIME :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:h5::bowrofl:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BUMP TO THE TOP!!!!! :worship:
CAN'T WAIT!!:run:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

*TO THE TOP!!!
*


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

BTTT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

T T T


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Mr Six One (Jan 21, 2010)

The Classic lowriders car club would like to invite your club to a car show this Sunday May 6th at Lennox middle school. Hope you can join us. www.classiclowriderscarclub.com I will let all my members know
about your show on July 15.Gracias


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BUMP TO THE TOP!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SUAVE HOMIES


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! *


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

cinco de mayo wkend. b safe 2 all the homies!!!!uffin:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!! A show not to miss out from!! Thanks for all the bumps ND support!! Hope to see u guys out there :thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!!! HOPE TO SEE U GUYS OUT THERE!! :thumbsup: :h5: :drama:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHOLOS CAR CLUB said:


> View attachment 475240
> 
> 
> *THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! *



Yeah, but Lakewood is the place to be on July 15th.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!! Come out and enjoy a great show on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

yupp will b up there 4 the great show!!!:h5:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

BACK

T

T

T


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

kool


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Latin Luxury said:


> :thumbsup: TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT! :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
GONNA B A GREAT SHOW :drama: :rimshot:
BEST OF FRIENDS THANKS EVERYONE FOR THEIR SUPPORT ND WE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE
CANT WAIT!! :run:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

100 trophies.....:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

_orale, roll call; whose joining us to the show the show the show
_


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

stock 1963ss said:


> _orale, roll call; whose joining us to the show the show the show
> _


:h5:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

dmacraider said:


> :wave::thumbsup:


:rimshot:


----------



## 94capriceusaf (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm driving down from Lincoln, CA friday night so the ride won't be ready to show but I will be attending. Any cruising after?


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

94capriceusaf said:


> I'm driving down from Lincoln, CA friday night so the ride won't be ready to show but I will be attending. Any cruising after?


It will be on a Sunday their is usually cruising on Whittier and Crenshaw on Sundays. I prefer to hit Whittier....


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!!! Gonna b a good show, 100 trophies  see you guys out there :thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> BTTT!!! Gonna b a good show, 100 trophies  see you guys out there :thumbsup:


100 trophies....


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!:thumbsup::drama::rimshot:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr. Lo Lo said:


> :thumbsup:





DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> TTT!!!:thumbsup::drama::rimshot:


:thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE MUTHA EFEN TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

stock 1963ss said:


> TO THE MUTHA EFEN TOP :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Monday Morning Bump


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

OG 61 said:


> Monday Morning Bump


:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

ILLustrious will be there


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> ILLustrious will be there


Thanks for the support homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

June 9th imperial burgers 6201 Lincoln ave Buena park CA 90620 carwash fundraiser latins finest bike club oc chapter spread the word n come support donations also welcome, let's do it for the kids and be positive


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> June 9th imperial burgers 6201 Lincoln ave Buena park CA 90620 carwash fundraiser latins finest bike club oc chapter spread the word n come support donations also welcome, let's do it for the kids and be positive


:thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT. Time to take out the ramflas this summer. Nice place to hang with the family and friends. So invite your brothers, the girlfriend or wifey. Come and chill July 15, 2012. Also bring out the bikes. :biggrin:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

And Pedal Cars....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

stock 1963ss said:


> TTT. Time to take out the ramflas this summer. Nice place to hang with the family and friends. So invite your brothers, the girlfriend or wifey. Come and chill July 15, 2012. Also bring out the bikes. :biggrin:




OR INVITE THE GIRLFRIEND AND THE WIFEY. THAT WAY WE CAN SELL MORE RAFFLE TICKETS.:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> OR INVITE THE GIRLFRIEND AND THE WIFEY. THAT WAY WE CAN SELL MORE RAFFLE TICKETS.:thumbsup:


We can sell more tickets if we get a kiddy pool and some baby oil and let the wifey and girlfriend introduce themselves....:naughty: Just kidding ladies, don't know what came over me....:facepalm:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

That's another kind of show brother, maybe for Father's day? Any shows 4 father's day? To The Top!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

stock 1963ss said:


> That's another kind of show brother, maybe for Father's day? Any shows 4 father's day? To The Top!!!


:h5:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:boink:


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

SHOUT OUT TO BEST FRIENDS NOT SURE IF THE BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB FAMILY WILL MAKE IT BUT MUCH LOVE AN RESPECT


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE....


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

DEE BIGTYMERZ said:


> SHOUT OUT TO BEST FRIENDS NOT SURE IF THE BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB FAMILY WILL MAKE IT BUT MUCH LOVE AN RESPECT


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:T~T~T~


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

will be a good show


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.T~T~T~:run:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTMFT!!! Show is almost here! less than a month away!! :run:
Whos ready 4 it? :thumbsup:
Best Of Friends would like to thank everyone for their support nd hope to see you all out there! :h5:
Gonna b a great show! Food, Music, 100 TROPHIES!! :x: nd dont forget most importantly a great day to spend it with the family and see some nice show cars nd bikes! See You There! :rimshot:


----------



## FERNANDOZ (Dec 7, 2010)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> TTMFT!!! Show is almost here! less than a month away!! :run:
> Whos ready 4 it? :thumbsup:
> Best Of Friends would like to thank everyone for their support nd hope to see you all out there! :h5:
> Gonna b a great show! Food, Music, 100 TROPHIES!! :x: nd dont forget most importantly a great day to spend it with the family and see some nice show cars nd bikes! See You There! :rimshot:


*To The Top*


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lo Nuestro Bike Club will be there!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> Lo Nuestro Bike Club will be there!!


Thanks for the support! We will be having different categories for Bikes and Pedal cars...:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Late evening bumpski....:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin luxury bc will b there !!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin luxury bc will b there !!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## elpatron13 (Jun 27, 2012)

TTT. :machinegun::bowrofl:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

to the top 2 weeks 4 days and counting


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

stock 1963ss said:


> to the top 2 weeks 4 days and counting


Go to sleep...:buttkick:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT. ALL DAY HOMIE. SEE U THERE


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> TTT. ALL DAY HOMIE. SEE U THERE





ElProfeJose said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bike club oc chapter will try to make it there


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Latins finest bike club oc chapter will try to make it there


Thanks for the support....:thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

To the top one more time


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

LBDANNY1964 said:


> To the top one more time


Thanks for the support fam....:thumbsup:


----------



## freshmexevents (Sep 11, 2007)

July 8 Santa Barbara, Eling Park. Info (805)986-0702


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

freshmexevents said:


> View attachment 504015
> July 8 Santa Barbara, Eling Park. Info (805)986-0702


:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ (Jun 15, 2012)

HEY WATSUP TO THE BEST OF FRIENDS CAR CLUB FAMILY WE TH E BIG TYMERZ FAM WANT TO INVITE U TO OUR PICNIC AT	FRANK BONELLI JULY	15 ITs RT NEX TO RAGING WATERS HOPE U CAN MK IT OUT


----------



## elpatron13 (Jun 27, 2012)

*TO THE TOP HOMIES*

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

DEE BIGTYMERZ said:


> HEY WATSUP TO THE BEST OF FRIENDS CAR CLUB FAMILY WE TH E BIG TYMERZ FAM WANT TO INVITE U TO OUR PICNIC AT  FRANK BONELLI JULY 15 ITs RT NEX TO RAGING WATERS HOPE U CAN MK IT OUT


Same day as our show


----------



## Yoshinoya (Jun 17, 2012)

Thee Artistics O.C will be there


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Yoshinoya said:


> Thee Artistics O.C will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## LBDANNY1964 (Jun 7, 2011)

T T T. 


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin luxury fam will be out there !!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:





LBDANNY1964 said:


> T T T. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanito (Oct 28, 2009)

LATIN WORLD LA will be in the house.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

chicanito said:


> LATIN WORLD LA will be in the house.


:thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

This weekend, please if all clubs could roll in together. Will be a first come first serve basis.....:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

TTT!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

This weekend, please if all clubs could roll in together. Will be a first come first serve basis.....:thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T

T

T


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

SHOW IS AROUND THE CORNER!!!! DNT MISS OUT!!!!! :run:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bike club will be there.


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!! THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!! SEE U GUYS THERE!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!!!! :h5:


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:wave::wave:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LATIN LUXURY DUB (Mar 8, 2011)

TTT CANT WAIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> We can sell more tickets if we get a kiddy pool and some baby oil and let the wifey and girlfriend introduce themselves....:naughty: Just kidding ladies, don't know what came over me....:facepalm:


Is this show still gonna happen? lol 

Up the ways from my pad so you know i'm bringing BLUE SUNDAY to support Best of Friends

"bring back Bell show"


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

SHOW IS STILL ON BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROADKING'S ROLLING OUT THERE... T T T FOR BEST OF FRIENDS L.AC.C.....:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!!! ON BEHALF OF BEST OF FRIENDS CAR AND BIKE CLUB WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE FOR ALL THEIR SUPPORT..SEE U GUYS OUT THERE :h5:
ALSO REMEMBER FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS, COME TOGETHER PARK TOGETHER AND ONCE AGAIN THANKS


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Vix54Chevy said:


> ROADKING'S ROLLING OUT THERE... T T T FOR BEST OF FRIENDS L.AC.C.....:thumbsup:


Thanks for the support :h5:
See u there :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ttt again


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BUMP TO THE TOP!!!!! :worship: :run:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

We will be out there to support !!!!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> We will be out there to support !!!!


TTT!!! :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## peterjm97 (Jul 27, 2008)

DANNY BOF 2K11 said:


> SHOW IS STILL ON BRO :thumbsup:


Actually i meant; Kiddie pool + Oil X 2 Chicks = a perfect show lol!

Just kidding Danny... Should be a great show just saw on the weather report clear skies and 80 deg weather


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

memories oc






will be there


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

It's going to be warm and sunny. Be prepared.....


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

BTTT!!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

sounds really good cant wait


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

AmericanBully4Life said:


>


TTT.


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREETSTYLE WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club O*C n I.E will be ther to support...


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club O*C n I.E will be ther to support...


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT :h5:


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!!


----------



## DANNY BOF 2K11 (Aug 4, 2011)

TTT!!!!! CANT WAIT!! :run: 
EXPECTING A LOT OF PEOPLE SO I SUGGEST THE EARLIER THE BETTER, ALSO ROLL TOGETHER/PARK TOGETHER..SEE U GUYS OUT THERE!! GONNA B A GOOD ONE!! :thumbsup:
THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE AND SUPPORT, WE APPRECIATE IT. :h5:
SEE U GUYS OUT THERE! :rimshot:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

on our way!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

chillin at best of friends show having a good time ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

cotton kandy Rollin enjoying the show ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Had a good time at the show 1st place 26 inch cruiser street Latins finest bike club


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROADKING'S SO. BAY CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME....GRACIAS BEST OF FRIENDS C.C.:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Had a good time at the show 1st place 26 inch cruiser street Latins finest bike club


:thumbsup:


----------



## traffictowing (Jun 18, 2008)

STYLISTICS "LOS ANGELES" had a great time till next year !!!!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

STREET STYLE C.C. 
HAD A BLAST!! ALWAYS DOWN TO SUPPORT...


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF BEST OF FRIENDS LOS ANGELES C.C.
AND BIKE CLUB FAMILY......WE LIKE TO THANK U ALL
FOR COMING OUT TO ARE SHOW....THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH.....:bowrofl:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT HAD A BLAST. TOOK 6 BIKES N WALKED ALL 6 OUT WTH ATROPHY. TOOK 2 CARS N 1 GOT AWARDED. LATINS FINEST IE N OC HAD A GOOD TIME,SEE U SOON BEST OF FRIENDS :thumbsup:


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Weres the pics ?


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

HAD A GOOD TIME, GOOD SHOW FELLAS.


----------



## lowlow95 (Dec 5, 2005)

Great turnout and great show had a good time......thanks BEST OF FRIENDS CC


----------



## homie (Oct 17, 2010)

no pics?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that hlped out by donating to the family in need. If you were there, you know what I am talking about. Thanks Rasider Nation $ Life Cc for letting me help out.:thumbsup:


----------



## *~B.O.F Angie~* (Jul 17, 2012)

*Pics*

Here are some pics from the show enjoy..


----------



## *~B.O.F Angie~* (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## *~B.O.F Angie~* (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## *~B.O.F Angie~* (Jul 17, 2012)

The Kids of Best of Friends and other kids representing their clubs by dance.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)

SOUTHBOUND AT BEST OF FRIENDS CAR SHOW AT FUDDRUCKERS WE HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BIG LOUU said:


> SOUTHBOUND AT BEST OF FRIENDS CAR SHOW AT FUDDRUCKERS WE HAD A GREAT TIME THANKS



Thanks for the support!......:thumbsup:


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

Thaks best friends memories oc had a good time


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest had a good time..


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks it was a good show, would like to thank everyone who came out and supported our show. Would like to extend an apology to those cars who got wet due to the sprinklers going off. It was out of our control due to the automatic timers, sorry guys.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Here are our pics.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vanilla ice from latin's finest was in the house, bling bling and all.


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Vanilla ice from latin's finest was in the house, bling bling and all.


Lol. You know how we get down player


----------

